# What GUN



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i am going to start hunting and i am going to buy a gun which kind should i buy

we are going to be hunting in west viginia i am 5'8 155 pounds which guns should I buy i will only be doing deer hunting


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You have a lot of choices. I'm fairly certain WV has a minimum caliber of 25, but I'm not positive. You should check the regulations first. All but the biggest rifle calibers are very mild in recoil compared to a shotgun, so no need to be concerned with that. Any caliber of 25 or larger is more than adequate for deer. A 25-06 would be a nice choice. Not too big, but plenty big enough. I could list another dozen calibers that would work great, but it all comes down to preference. A dead deer is a dead deer.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

for shotgun i love my H&R ultra slug hunter... one of the finest for throwing sabot's

as for rifle, like magins said above, lots of choices from 223 to 8mm... common calibers are 30-06, 30-30, 243, 7.62x34, 7.62x54, 308, 300 winmag, 300 shortmag, 7mm (my fav) and 8mm...

if i had my choice it would be a 7mm-08

with the 7mm-08:

# Shoots flatter than the 30-06 Springfield
# 100 yard energy is four times greater than a 44 Magnum revolver
# Recoil is a little more than a 243 Winchester
# Tack driving accuracy is inherited from the 308 Winchester
# Point blank range is over 300 yards (+/-) three inches
# Cheap to reload and brass last longer than most
# Available in lightweight short action rifles
# Versitile! From varmits to moose


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great article on rifle deer hunting

http://www.chuckhawks.com/deer_rifle.htm


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

If you're only going to buy one and may or may not use it later on down the roas for other things, I would say you can't go wrong with a .270. Great caliber for many uses.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I love my 7mm. Rem Mag, Very versatile rifle both where you are and out west for elk or deer. The downside is the recoil is a little stiff, they can also be a little heavy. You can lighten them up but that adds a little more in the recoil dept. It is still a great load, shoots straight and delivers ALOT of downrange energy when you are reaching out for that long shot


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I second both the 7mm mag and the 25.06. If you are only buying one I would go with the .06.....it can double as a good long range woodchuck gun.


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

270,308,30-06 are all great for hunting in west virgina. I hunt in wv alot all my family is from there. I think the 7mm is a geat cal and would be great in wv but i don't think that much gun is needed. I shoot a 270 and I have great luck with it. In ohio for shotgun season I shoot a savage bolt action 3 shot riffled barrle and a bushnell red dot scope this set up is awsome great accuracy


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

My 1st choice would be a 7mm-08 but there is a downside to this caliber.
Available ammo. Unless you handload you will never really see the potential
of this round. So I'd go with a .308. You can get ammo at Wal-mart for 
petes sake.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just grab a remington 12 ga. 870 pump.Great all around gun plus You can use it to hunt here in Ohio.You can get one for under $250 and probably one of the best slug throwers out of the box.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought a 270 for WV hunting and killed three deer at less than 75 yards. As far as I'm concerned, purchase a 870 special purpose rifled barrel and mount a four power scope on it. That will cover 95% of the shots you might get and it does a great job of "knocking them down". If you are interestered I have a Ruger M77 Mark II 270 with a four power scope that I have been thinking about selling. Rifle is like new with around 100 rounds through it. Floated and bedded plus reloading dies, brass and bullets.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point fellas. I've hunted WV a number of times and have never taken a shot more than 75 yards.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thompson Center Encore... rifle, muzzleloader, shotgun all in one . I love mine.
Bob


----------

